# Adobe InDesign Freezes on Startup



## Kelowna Pete (Nov 25, 2004)

Weird problem. InDesign will not get past 'Executing startup services' on my prime user account. Works like a charm on my bare bones second user account.
Am convinced problem is with computer not Adobe.
Just bought 24" intel iMac and migrated everything over via target disk mode.
Talk with Adobe indicates this is not an isolated problem. 

Anyone had this occur and was able to fix it?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

funny you should say this, I have installed InDesign on my MacBook Pro actually the print design suite everything works fine except InDesign. I can't figure it out. It's CS3. when I launch indesign it tells me there is a corrupt file or somthing like that. and just quits.
I"m running Leopard, dont' know if this is the reason.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Same issue here over the weekend. I bought an Alum iMac and retreated from Leopard to get the CS2 suite I have working. How about making another partition and re-installing Tiger and CS3 there just to see if it is the Leopard issue.


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

Maybe it's just my setup, but nine times out of ten whether it's Quark, InDesign or Illustrator: the problem lies with fonts. I use FontAgent and it is a daily job to keep conflicting fonts from either crashing or freezing programs. I should add that we get fonts from customers all the time for their jobs (although some have managed to create pdfs).


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you're running Leopard there is actually a HUGE conflict with CS3, but it affects InDesign more than the other programs. I found with my MBPro and my g5 tower.. it would add an "unknown" user account to my computer which you can see when you get info on an indesign file and in the sharing & permissions section it says unknown... it will only let everyone else on the computer read only, but this unknown account will have full access to the computer.

After a few calls to Adobe, they said they are working on a patch, and the problem is mainly with VersionCue... but try checking to see if there is an unknown account, deleting it (if there is)..and seeing if that fixes it.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I had a feeling it was Leopard, we have CS3 here at work and all machines running Tiger, whether it's on a PPC or an Intel machine InDesign works fine. 
Since i'm running leopard at home, NO fonts installed yet, the only conclusion is that it's leopard. OH and my acrobat didn't want to work as well.
So out of that Print suite, I only got Photoshop and Illustrator to work.


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

its not that it wont wont completely.. but it does have alot of buggy issues. We're running on what.. a month now since leopard? Adobe needs to put out a patch for this thing fast.. I use InDesign everyday all day and having to keep deleting this Unknown account is getting annoying.

I don't think there are any problems with acrobat.. but anytime I try to preview before printing a pdf, it says Preview not supported.. and sometimes my Acrobat will bounce on my dock, making me think there is a warning.. but when I click on it, there is nothing, so I just quit the program. Weird.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

just did a fresh install of Leopard on a brand new hard drive. I installed the creative suite, and still have the same problem with InDesign. Not sure why it would run fine on my G5 and not my G4. Trying to install CS2 now, but I wont let me for some reason. Think I am going to have to go back to Tiger.


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

"sometimes my Acrobat will bounce on my dock" I'm still in Tiger, and this has been happening since Acrobat 8 first came out. I've re-installed, upgraded, everything I can think of, and it still bounces and tells me "Acrobat needs my attention".
Thanks for this thread, I'll hold off on Leopard until Adobe releases a patch.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

yah I would stay away from leopard until things are resolved. It is hit and miss though it seems. Many people have CS3 up and running great on Leopard. Everything else worked for me but InDesign in Leopard. On the positive side, things worked VERY quick in leopard. Everything opened so fast compared to Tiger.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

You would think that the big companies like Adobe would have access to Leopard far in advance of its release, to, you know, head off these types of issues. How many months will it be until Adobe CS3 is compliant? What other apps are likely to choke, thus rendering my ability to make a living null and void.

I just received an update notice from Extensis for Suitcase to play nice with Leopard - all 45.6 Mb of it - should probably include a huge library of fonts for THAT size!

Even the radio announcer on Q107 chirped in about his problems with Leopard. First thought - oh cool, John Derringer loves Macs, second thought - oh crap, he just announced to a huge audience the shortcomings of Leopard - and mimicking an Apple store employee who screeched back at him "oh you can't do that!" when Derringer said he simply updated his OS rather than archive and install.

Fine, even if we do that, it appears the core applications for designs, the mainstays of our livelihoods, are incompatible, and that is not good.

Come on Apple, it's only 2007, almost 2008... 1984 was a long time ago - almost 25 years now! Don't let those anti-Vista "Get A Mac" ads blow up in your face. Mac users can no longer laugh at those luckless PC users who reverted back to XP, Mac users appear to be in the same boat right now.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

chuckster said:


> "sometimes my Acrobat will bounce on my dock" I'm still in Tiger, and this has been happening since Acrobat 8 first came out. I've re-installed, upgraded, everything I can think of, and it still bounces and tells me "Acrobat needs my attention".
> Thanks for this thread, I'll hold off on Leopard until Adobe releases a patch.


I have the same annoyance under the same circumstances. Maybe Acrobat is like one of those Tamogochi virtual pets that need attention every now and again. I never tried to reinstall it because it's more of a minor annoyance than a big problem. Sort of like that switch in my house that doesn't appear to turn anything off or on.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

well I know it's Leopard and CS3 with issues, 'cause here at work I have CS3 with Tiger and I don't have any problems. It's no big deal for me at home, yet, I still have a good work horse machine that has Tiger and I won't put Leopard on it.
I guess i'll have to be patient for Apple to put out an update or Adobe to...we'll see who does it first.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I'm somewhat puzzled by this InDesign issue.

While I only know of 3 Intel iMacs running Leopard/CS3 (2 are client Macs, the other mine), none are experiencing any problems with any of the CS3 apps. One thing I did was to ensure those dreaded "Adobefntxx.lst" files were dumped prior and post CS3 install. Any other issues have been restricted to font management, all resolved with proper use of Font Book. In my opinion, no 3rd party font management tool performs better than Font Book.

Fonts... never been the same after OS 9.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am puzzled as well, it worked fine on my G5 powermac, but not on my G4, even after a complete new install on a new hard drive. There were no fonts installed after leopard was installed, so should be no conflict there. The first thing I did after leopard was installed was install CS3. Going to have to dig out my Tiger disks and do an install tomorrow I think.


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

Macworld did a follow up to the Helvetica changes in Leopard. Worth a look, but I don't think it's the culprit.
Macworld: Creative Notes: Helvetica and Leopard


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

What is the build # of indesign everyone is using?


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Garry said:


> What is the build # of indesign everyone is using?


Build number? Are you referring to the version? Mine's 5.0.1.624


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Let me preface this by saying I am just forwarding information from the Adobe Blog. It's just something I read about a problem that Adobe noticed with Indesign and leopard. That said: All I read on the Adobe Blog is that certain builds of indesign don't work well with leopard. The article just seemed to fit under this topic.



> "When you check your build number, you should see either the number 458 (which would correspond to InDesign CS3/5.0) or 624 (which is the build number for InDesign CS3/5.01)"
> 
> "You can find the build number by simply clicking on the application icon in the Finder. The build number is the three digit number after the version number:
> 
> ...


the links start here.. there have been 2 blog updates since:

Here (#2)
and here (#3)

edit: wow.. I didn't mean to kill the topic, I just thought it fit the general "Indesign doesn't work" topic


----------

